# Used guitars in Calgary



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Are there any dealers in Calgary with a good selection of used guitars?

Or has everyone gone to Craigslist and Ebay?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

rhh7 said:


> Are there any dealers in Calgary with a good selection of used guitars?
> 
> Or has everyone gone to Craigslist and Ebay?


not to many people put their gear for sale in stores..they take a good chunk..and always seem to push new stuff


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

He's right...not too many trade-in or sell on consignment. Check kijiji Calgary and you'll have a wide selection.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Vintage Music on 14th St NW--just north of 20th Ave always has some used gear--a lot of it is MIJ copy stuff, but they have some other stuff too--and always something cool.

A lot of people here like Tokai--they have 2--that's right 2 Les Paul copies there--they aren't the ones with "Love Rock" on the headstock--but they look pretty good. They also have a variety of Strats, Teles, etc.

Some used, some maybe not. I'd check them out. (I stopped by yesterday.)

They also have a number of used amps--including several Fenders, and a they have a Fender reverb tank as well. And a Bandurria (Scroll down a bit)


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

if they are ones that have Les Paul Reborn or Old...those are more rare than the Love Rocks...and more collectable these days. I`d have another look at them and if they are those models, I`d buy both. I have a 1978 les paul Reborn LS-60...not even top end but a fabulous guitar.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Problem with Steve @ Vintage is that he is REALLY expensive.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I've gone to Vintage 88 a few times. Steve can be high on his prices. 

For example a month ago he had a Seymour Duncan Hbucker pup that was obviously a pet project of somebody. It had a terribly scabbed on wiring harness and the two coils of the bucker were poorly misaligned. My buddy who was there for the first time asked hem how much and he said well it's a vintage SD pup... $100!
Personally I would not have taken it for free!

After we left my buddy told me he would never go back.

The other thing with Steve is if sales are down... and they are down... he tends to price things to sell.

My advice is go there towards the end of the month and in the slow times of the year after Christmas and times like that. I've got two really good deals from there. Both times he seemed to be hungry to get cash flow and both times the price was reduced to less than half the sticker price.

I also purchased a 21 foot long Monster Rock Cable there for $15.

Another time I was selling an item and I knew it had peeked his interest. He low balled me big time at first but I refused and told him I would sell it online. He immediatly piped up and blurted out a number that in truth surprised me. I sold it to him.

Cheers
Craig


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I guess I stop by at the right time then--while I've never bought a guitar there--I've seen some good prices--just haven't found what I was looking for.

I stopped in Friday because I was in the area, and hadn't been in there for a while.

If I was still looking for a new guitar at this time there's a good chance I'd have bought one of the few I saw there, for $400.

But on the other hand they had a custom made guitar that was based on the Iceman--as a double cut--so it had a top horn like the bottom one--and the whole body was a bit smaller than an Iceman. I had to check it out. But not my cup of tea for $1100. 

Still most of the prices looked comparable to other stores.


----------

